# RIP Mitch Mitchell



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

:frown:

PORTLAND, Ore. -- The Jimi Hendrix Experience’s drummer Mitch Mitchell was found dead in a downtown Portland hotel Wednesday. 

http://www.kgw.com/news-local/stories/kgw_111208_news_mitchell_drummer_hendrix_dies.1a6f9664d.html


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)




----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Crap. It's been a bad year for losing music people. 
What a great drummer he was.


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Bummer! I believe that Mitch Mitchell and Noel Redding were and awesome rhythm section but not recognized as much as they should have been due to working in the shadow of Hendrix. I hate to see this era of musicians pass. "Fire" still kicks ass to this day!


----------



## nitehawk55 (Sep 19, 2007)

RIP Mitch . Damn it has been a bad year for loss of talent :frown:


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

one of my favourite drummers. its a sad and beautiful world.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiMu_ZSbKn4


----------



## Mr Yerp (Feb 24, 2006)

Wow, sad news indeed. Very cool drummer.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Oh man. Now the entire Experience is gone. Bummer. sdsre


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

My favorite drummer of the era... sad day indeed.

gtrguy


----------



## salv (Sep 24, 2008)

When I grew up in the 80's everyone around me was listening to Guns N Roses, Metallica, U2, Michael Jackson etc etc...while I was glued to listening to bands like the Experience, Zeppelin, the Stones and Pink Floyd. They were the reasons I got into playing the guitar and having a huge interest in music in general. It's always sad to see guys go especially at what I consider a somewhat young age. RIP


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I have to say....I am so totally bummed out at this news.

Mitch Mitchell was a GREAT musician, seemed like a very nice human being in any interview I read with him, and created some of the most memorable rock drumming of all time.

Wow....I am really bummed.

I guess The Experience finally can play again in eternity.
Rock on Mitch ....Noel and Jimi are waiting for you with open arms.

My thoughts and prayers go out to his family and loved ones.





JIMI HENDRIX FOUNDATION MOURNS THE PASSING OF MITCH MITCHELL

SEATTLE, WASHINGTON – It is with great sadness that The Jimi Hendrix Foundation learns of the passing of our esteemed colleague and friend, Mitch Mitchell. Mr. Mitchell was just off the rigorous and well received Hendrix tribute tour, sponsored by our colleagues across town, when he was sadly discovered having passed away in his Portland, OR hotel room, apparently of natural causes. This is very difficult for us, as Jimi Hendrix’ 66th Birthday will be in just 2 weeks, on November 27th and we can’t help but remember our sadness as well as our joy every year at this time. We’re certain Mitch was planning a cameo at one of the many upcoming Jimi Birthday Jams, possibly the B.B. King Blues Club & Grill in New York where Jimi’s Brother Leon Hendrix, our retired president, will be playing. This really brings back memories.

Lifelong friend of Jimi Hendrix and Foundation CEO, Jimmy Williams, stated, “Our deepest sympathies to Mitch’s family, friends and fans. While we really feel the loss of Mitch, like Jimi, it is less important on how he left us, than what he contributed to the world of music through his innovative and sophisticated voice. His loyalty to the music was topped only by his loyalty to his peers. Few others could make the drums talk like Mitch, creating rhythmic dialogs between Jimi’s sweeping guitar lines and the palate of sounds within his reach, all while keeping the bottom and the groove together with the Noel’s bass. He had the ears of a jazz drummer, the guts of a rocker and the heart of lion. We are grateful for having had him in our presence and for the many musical adventures on which he guided us. We can look forward to visiting with him every time we hear his recordings. As the last member of one of the world’s most famous rock trios, he will be dearly missed on all levels.”


Amen !!!!


----------



## Mr. David Severson (Feb 3, 2006)

sad news indeed.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Lots of guys passed away this year. It's been a sad one for rock and roll. Here's an old video for some memories. It can't get better than this.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxEX__YXmDs


----------



## devnulljp (Mar 18, 2008)

Chito said:


> Lots of guys passed away this year. It's been a sad one for rock and roll. Here's an old video for some memories. It can't get better than this.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxEX__YXmDs


That's a great clip. Can't believe John and Mitch were the first to go out of those four.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

His drumming on "Fire" was perfect. 

RIP for sure.


----------



## Rocco (Jan 8, 2008)

*Mitch Mitchell is dead*

RIP.
http://jam.canoe.ca/Music/2008/11/12/7391811-ap.html


----------



## RHGraham (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow, bummer. Thanks for the heads up.

Randal


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

sing on brother, play on drummer............


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks for posting this man, a sad thing. The Experience was one of the most influential bands of all time, and they are all gone now.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

RIP Mitch... sad to see you go at 62 years young... say hello to Jimi... scuse me while I kiss the sky!


----------



## Tin Type (May 10, 2008)

all good things must come to an end.

very sad

RIP


----------



## Apostrophe (') (Dec 30, 2007)

I feel like an idiot - I thought he died 10 years ago.

So sad that the entire band is gone.

RIP Mitch.


----------

